# Drifting?



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

This is a subject that hasn't been covered that much from what i could find, but is there anyone out there that drifts in their Sentra's and if so, would you mind sharing some tips on how to drift an FF car.
And please dont reply to this message with a whole bunch of "drifting is dumb/dangerous/illegal/whatever :bs:"
i dont wanna hear about it, i just wanna hear about people drifting their sentras. 
Besides IMHO drifting is the shit... I mean c'mon


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Outside of handbrake turns in the snow, theres not much drifting I can do since there is no power going to the rear wheels. I can only take turns race-track style with a slight scrub coming out of the corner, but no power oversteer. It can't be done in a front wheel drive car.

Seth


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

I know that people drift in FF cars such as Kyle Arai, in a civic no less  but there has to be other techniques....


----------



## Texas200 (Jun 13, 2002)

*It is very simple*

First of all, I do this all the time so I know it works. Drifting in a front wheel drive car is all about MOMENTUM. Basically, pick a good sharp turn (hopefully with no traffic) and proceed towards the turn at a speed that is a little too fast for comfort if you were to take the turn normally. As you near the turn, clutch in, downshift to maybe 2nd gear or so (depends on how fast your going) swing out sharply, then swing back in towards the turn sharply. This throws the weight of the car to the outside of the turn. Immediately after shifting the weight, cut the wheels in the direction you wish to go. All the while your clutch is still in, youve downshifted, and your hand is on the e-brake. After you cut the wheels pull the ebrake hard. Your back end will swing around. As this happens counter steer(steer the direction you wish to go). So now your car is sideways, and your steering the direction of the turn. Release the E-brake, and as you do so give the car some gas and let the clutch out which will pull you through. This will keep your speed and prevent you from just spinning out and looking dumb. It takes practice but you can get it down to one fluid set of actions. JUst dont overcook your entry speed or you'll spin out . To little speed and you wont spin at all. Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

Thanks... I knew someone out there drifts... I cant wait to try it out.

Still, i wish i had my S13  (R.I.P. it got plowed by a drunk driver while parked outside my friends house , hows that for dumb luck...)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wrong. drifting is not about momentum. Notice Japanese drifters don't need massive speed to drift? That's because RWD is totally different from fwd.

only thing we can really do is kick the ass end out with the parking brake, or just take a turn really sharp and hope the rear end breaks loose. FAR different from real, actual drifting.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

*Re: It is very simple*



Texas200 said:


> *First of all, I do this all the time so I know it works. Drifting in a front wheel drive car is all about MOMENTUM. Basically, pick a good sharp turn (hopefully with no traffic) and proceed towards the turn at a speed that is a little too fast for comfort if you were to take the turn normally. As you near the turn, clutch in, downshift to maybe 2nd gear or so (depends on how fast your going) swing out sharply, then swing back in towards the turn sharply. This throws the weight of the car to the outside of the turn. Immediately after shifting the weight, cut the wheels in the direction you wish to go. All the while your clutch is still in, youve downshifted, and your hand is on the e-brake. After you cut the wheels pull the ebrake hard. Your back end will swing around. As this happens counter steer(steer the direction you wish to go). So now your car is sideways, and your steering the direction of the turn. Release the E-brake, and as you do so give the car some gas and let the clutch out which will pull you through. This will keep your speed and prevent you from just spinning out and looking dumb. It takes practice but you can get it down to one fluid set of actions. JUst dont overcook your entry speed or you'll spin out . To little speed and you wont spin at all. Hope that helps. *


You forgot the part where you get sued for giving out advice like that and an inexperienced person follows it, wrecks their car and takes out a wagon load of Amish in the process.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: It is very simple*



Texas200 said:


> *First of all, I do this all the time so I know it works. Drifting in a front wheel drive car is all about MOMENTUM. Basically, pick a good sharp turn (hopefully with no traffic) and proceed towards the turn at a speed that is a little too fast for comfort if you were to take the turn normally. As you near the turn, clutch in, downshift to maybe 2nd gear or so (depends on how fast your going) swing out sharply, then swing back in towards the turn sharply. This throws the weight of the car to the outside of the turn. Immediately after shifting the weight, cut the wheels in the direction you wish to go. All the while your clutch is still in, youve downshifted, and your hand is on the e-brake. After you cut the wheels pull the ebrake hard. Your back end will swing around. As this happens counter steer(steer the direction you wish to go). So now your car is sideways, and your steering the direction of the turn. Release the E-brake, and as you do so give the car some gas and let the clutch out which will pull you through. This will keep your speed and prevent you from just spinning out and looking dumb. It takes practice but you can get it down to one fluid set of actions. JUst dont overcook your entry speed or you'll spin out . To little speed and you wont spin at all. Hope that helps. *


I always called that "ass dragging"?

Oh, and drifting is dumb/dangerous/illegal/whatever


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

well fcsmotorsports... first I have had experience drifting, just not with a FF, and second the people who wreck their cars and sue for getting bad advice from internet forums are idiots.... Remember what your mother said, "if little timmy jumped off of a bridge would you jump too?" any judge other than judge judy would be sensible and drop the case, and any good lawyer could easily fight it. That is assuming that the case even got to court. 

and drifting is only dumb/dangerous/illegal/whatever when it is on public streets.

Drifting rules!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Drifting is not FWD. let it be known you're only ass sliding when using parking brake to cause a slide.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SeattleSentraB13 said:


> *well fcsmotorsports... first I have had experience drifting, just not with a FF, and second the people who wreck their cars and sue for getting bad advice from internet forums are idiots.... Remember what your mother said, "if little timmy jumped off of a bridge would you jump too?" any judge other than judge judy would be sensible and drop the case, and any good lawyer could easily fight it. That is assuming that the case even got to court.
> 
> and drifting is only dumb/dangerous/illegal/whatever when it is on public streets.
> 
> Drifting rules! *


Well SeattleSentra, I wasn't talking about you, I'm referring to some stupid kid who might see this and go try it on a public road in his mom's Altima. Unless of course you ARE a stupid kid who sees this and goes and tries it on a public road.

And if people sue and win for spilling hot coffee in their crotch, it isn't too much of a stretch for someone to sue over bad internet advice.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

For what it's worth, that suit was overturned later.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *Drifting is not FWD. let it be known you're only ass sliding when using parking brake to cause a slide. *


That is correct. But when done in the snow its a 'save your ass from the overturned semi' technique.

Seth


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

fastpakr said:


> *For what it's worth, that suit was overturned later. *


...and a quick google search will illustrate a pile of ridiculous cases that weren't.

My point is that with people being so quick to sue over stupid things, giving out advice on "how to drift a FWD car" is looking for trouble.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

oh well i dont give a s#*t..... I love to drift, and i would give my right nut to get my S13 back.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You could always slap a couple McDonalds trays under the rear wheels/tires, set the e-brake, and let her rip :banana: :jump: :banana: :jump: :banana:


----------



## Texas200 (Jun 13, 2002)

So you dont need momentum huh? Have you tried your "ass dragging" at 5mph? Unless your on ice it wont work, hence needing higher momentum to do it properly. Secondly, youre right, it is not "real" drifting, but its the best you can do in a Front wheel drive car. Real drifting if Im not mistaken is partly accomplished by purposely having your rear tires break loose at the beginning transition to a turn, which allows your car to do a controlled slide. Chimmike must have "forgotten" that our cars are front wheel drive. Legal issues? I understand what your saying. In the end Im responsible for my own self, so go play daddy for someone else. Sorry about the rant, I just hate to see people snuffed out of this forum by disgruntled internet junkies, just because they asked a damn question, so I obliged the guy. Whatever.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

One thing that i will never understand is... why all the hating towards people who drift? 
I dont hate on people who put alteza lights on their cars even if alteza lights are the most played out mod in the world.
Hell, i dont even hate on honda owners when they claim that their Honda civic HB with a 4 inch exhaust tip and CAI can take any nissan on the road, excluding the Skyline. 

Share the love... we are all Nissan Owners with a collective dislike of Hondas whether stated or implied....
Increase the Peace.
Kill a Honda Today.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

oh yeah and i know that it is kinda hipocritical of me to hate on hondas when i drive one myself... but i like to think of it as my bitch... i am just using it untill i can dump it like a bad habit.
my relationship with a nissan is more like a father/child relationship


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

A drift is a a controlled slide with the drive wheels "out of contact" (no grip) with the ground and the directional wheels in full opposite lock. This is best done with RWD (and some AWD)cars, as they can break traction, slide and yet be prepped for the turn. The technique discussed earlier (dubiously called "ass dragging") is not an actual drift, but is considered a tight turn with excess load shifting to kick the back end out. It lasts for only about 2 sec, and is not comparable to actual drifting which can last up to 5-10 (or more...the "Drift King" rules!) seconds depending on the course. Powerslides done in snow/dirt/gravel (i.e. rallying) are a form of drifting, but the cars don't always have the full grip that comes before and after an actual drift (its kind of perpetual drifting, cept on the tarmac legs). For FF, the best type of speed comes from "grip" style, which is maintaining as much grip as possible to negotiate turns, clipping apexes, and keeping contact with the ground. I love drifting, I love cars, I especially love my Sentra, but it unfortunately cannot drift. Though, its always fun to dream about owning a 350Z....

Peace


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

call it what you want, "ass dragging" is fun! especially with the trays like 1clnb14 said (you don't ruin tires that way).


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Why do people insist on calling overstear "drifting?"

Drifting is when you can keep your car completely neutral through a turn...


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

drifting is intentionally causing a controlled oversteer, or at least that is how I understood it to be...


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

GA16DESentraXE said:


> *Why do people insist on calling overstear "drifting?"
> *


Yeah, and why do people insist on calling the "parking brake" an "emergency brake"? Honestly, in the event of a real emergency, the parking brake is not going to do shit.

But back to the subject . . .


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Some people call it Soda... Others call it Pop... go figure


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

lol
Dumb fact....
Anyways I think in grand turismo they call it power sliding
Its kinda cool man. But I've never drifted with the sentra before. 
Too hard in New York especially when you live in the city, with a bunch of cops at every corner!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *wrong. drifting is not about momentum. Notice Japanese drifters don't need massive speed to drift? That's because RWD is totally different from fwd.
> 
> only thing we can really do is kick the ass end out with the parking brake, or just take a turn really sharp and hope the rear end breaks loose. FAR different from real, actual drifting. *


 True that, takahiro ueno does some mean drifts with his Toyota soarer.Although its not a nissan  it still drifts awesomely with almost no speed at all.Drifting is truely an art


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

If what you guys say is right, then I'm totally off base. I just go to a corner extremely hot, brake hard (with that weight transfer the rear is light), ease off the brake slightly and input for the corner....with enough momentum, your rear comes around for you nicely and then back on the gas and go again<-----It's fun that's all I know. Is a drift really when you are at full countersteer???


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Wow this has been beat to death but...

If you want your back end to slide around a bit on you (which helps with fwd cars to line you up better in a turn and reduce the "push" tendency" You need to set your car up properly. I put my battery in the trunk, my rollbar helped stiffen the rear and i plan on putting in a bigger anti-roll bar in the back, also a rear strut tower brace could be helpful. Where my car would want to push before the back end steps out a little, controllably, and then gets pulled through the corner.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Cougs had the drifitng thing right. Now as for drifting in a front wheel drive vehicle pretty hard pressed thing to do if you are that serious about drifting go find a rwd drive vehicle. No one is hating on drifting just do it in a controlled environment. 

Why do people insist on calling overstear "drifting?"

Drifting is when you can keep your car completely neutral through a turn...

A word or term can have more than one meaning. Oversteer is different from a controlled slide though.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Rama said:


> *Cougs had the drifitng thing right. Now as for drifting in a front wheel drive vehicle pretty hard pressed thing to do if you are that serious about drifting go find a rwd drive vehicle. No one is hating on drifting just do it in a controlled environment.
> 
> Why do people insist on calling overstear "drifting?"
> 
> ...


"Oversteer" I know the difference... I was trying to help with the set up of a FWD car to help the back end kick out.... which you need to enduce both oversteer and what little of a drift you can get in a FWD car.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I know you do I was directing that more torwards GA16DESentraXE why was wondering why people call oversteer drifting


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Watched super tuner tv this weekend. They had a drifting segment, see what you guys are talking about now.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Basically whenever someone on a nissan forum talks about "drifting", you can pretty much be assured that they are talking about the kind of drifting that the Japanese drivers do... not this neutral turn stuff.... oh yeah, and i tried that ass dragging thing that 1clnb14 talked about... very very fun...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

RWD 240sx w/ Redtop (S13) SR20DET , that should help you out .  Or a nice 180sx w/swap .


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

too bad in the seattle area they go for around $4000 to $5000, its fucking rediculous... and those are the ones with over 120k mi... the only time you will ever get one for cheap that doesnt have a blown motor, rats living in the seats or a puddle of water on the floor the size of the great lakes, is when it is some grandma selling it, then it turns into a freeforall to see who can get their bid in the fastest... then it just turns into an auction....


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

Yeah , it kind of sucks . There are quite a few nice ones for sale In and around Cleveland though . Most of the people who buy them are people like all of us , who if they had the $$$ , would swap-out the KA24 motor for an SR20DET .


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

Just buy an old Corolla if you want to drift


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

an AE86, a RWD derivation of turbo. Now, yeah, you could do that, or you could drift in SR20DET silvia style


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

Too bad corollas are some of the most rare driftable cars... shit i am almost more likely to win the lottery than to find a semi decent ae86... and if i won the lottery, i would buy a skyline... r34... not the new G35 (IMHO) half-assed excuse for a skyline...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
AE86's aren't so rare if you like rust.

Seth


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

*hey...*

sentras aren't such bad drifters. either... i've seen a whole bunch of rally-prepped sentras, and they can hang pretty well with more powerful 4WDs... i don't know if you would consider rally "pure drifting", but there is a hell of a lot of it involved, and if your car can't put power out of the drift, well... that's too bad! 

Never drifted my car on tarmac... my handbrake is pretty shitty... but i just did a freaking long series of 4 wheel drifts in my front wheel drive 626 through a few inches of mud (my poor sentra is in the shop... getting an SR transplant)... and it was *god-damned FUN!!!*

now i have half a mind to rally-prep my sentra sometime in the future... oh, _joy!_


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Drifting in a FWD car is


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

WTF!! So much beef about drifting!
For those of you who don't know what drifting is!
it's just taking your car doing something to it so that
your car moves "sideways"

FWD drifting is a load of horse$hit! It's not called drifting, its called oversteering or ass dragging! So that means our Sentras can ass drag.

Drifting is mainly done by RWD cars...

HERE IS A VIDEO OF WHAT REAL DRIFTING IS LIKE....
Notice how the car turns "sideways"
http://importaccess.net/videos/RSRdrift/drift_006.wmv

HEY!!! GUESS WHAT! FWD Drifting is possible...here's how! LOL!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

that's cool and all... but check this out...


WOW!!!

Cones what?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Notice how the drifters turn the car "sideways"!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

Drifting is basically forcing an exaggerated oversteer by breaking traction using the cars' power... ass dragging would be either relying on an outside force to break the traction of the rear wheels i.e., using the McDonalds tray method, or using a handbrake, or by using the environment, such as a wet surface or a dirt track...


----------



## duben inc (Oct 31, 2002)

Along the same lines as drifting... does anyone know where to find info on performance driving, like braking & apex stuff... for us who cant afford a performance driving school, or dont want to look like a complete dumass the first time we try autocross...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

There are multiple books out there on the subject... or just browse these lovely forums... although that is why i started this thread on drifting.. because there wasnt much out there on this topic... but i am sure that you will be able to find a wealth of information on the subject of autocross...


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

duben inc said:


> *Along the same lines as drifting... does anyone know where to find info on performance driving, like braking & apex stuff... for us who cant afford a performance driving school, or dont want to look like a complete dumass the first time we try autocross... *


"Going Faster" by Skip Barber. One of my track buddies let me borrow it.


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.turnfast.com


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

duben inc said:


> *or dont want to look like a complete dumass the first time we try autocross... *


Don't worry too much about that. Everyone is bad their first few times. Ask the registrars if there is anyone who is keen on helping newbs and showing them the ropes. Most good Auto-X groups will have a few people who will help you.


----------

